# Diablo3 Beta nur mit aktiven SC2 / WOW?



## Eaglepower89 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zwar einen WOW Account der ist aber seit 2 Wochen gekündigt und ausgelaufen, kann damit auch nicht im Diablo 3 Forum schreiben. Habe ich noch eine Chance auf die Diablo 3 Beta oder geht das nur mit aktiven Abo???


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2011)

Sollte auch so gehen. Solange du den System-Scan aktuell hast (also vor 3 Wochen oder so gescannt), hast du eine Chance.


----------



## Eaglepower89 (12. September 2011)

jo wurde gescannt natürlich ) danke. keine Lust 13 Euro auszugeben für ein gammelgame. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2011)

Zur Info:

"Die Vorrausetzung für die Teilnahme ist lediglich ein Battle.net-Account, der mit einem beliebigen Blizzard-Titel verbunden ist." (http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27...a-erfordert-beliebiges-Blizzard-Spiel-844622/)


----------

